# To late for Easter? (April 24th)



## jktrahan (Feb 23, 2011)

is it to late to breed meat rabbits and have them old enough to sell for April 24th (Easter Sunday)? I'm talking Florida whites and New Zealand and California.

Thanks,


----------



## dbunni (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes ... too late ... you need 10 weeks from breeding date.  And we don't release before 8 weeks as suggested by ARBA.  So 3 months out you should breed.  Babies going out April 24 should have bred in January.


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 24, 2011)

I forgot about Easter!  I was going to post an add for my buns in the next couple of weeks, guess I will hold off on posting until after Easter.  I've seen enough of "holiday" animals.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll be having buns for easter. They are 2 weeks old now and will be about 12 weeks at easter.


----------

